
Connected, but at What Cost? - ColinWright
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/368/6488/279.1
======
adg29
“Facebook users, randomized to deactivate their accounts for 4 weeks in
exchange for $102, freed up an average of 60 minutes a day, spent more time
socializing offline, became less politically polarized, and reported improved
subjective well-being”

In my experience Facebook offers polarization and information overload on one
side, or a barrage of memes and random nostalgia on the other. I’ve given up
on trying to manage what is recommended to me there, although for a while I
did purge my friends and likes carefully, to some effect.

I don’t go so as far as deleting Facebook but it’s definitely less a resource
and more an entertainment / distraction vehicle

